# recargar pilas ni-mh sin retirar del circuito



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 26, 2010)

Buenas a todos, soy medio nuevo, asi que necesito ayuda, estoy haciendo un circuito (que manega un led rgb) y estoy alimentando un pic12f629 con una fuente de 5v, mi idea era hacer q*UE* este ciruito sea portatil y se alimente de pilas recargables (4 pilas = 4.8V) estaba viendo q*UE* los ciruitos para recargar estas pilas son muy simples (haciendo correr el 10% de la corriente de la pila) mi duda es si pudiera hacer una adaptacion para q*UE* pueda recargar las pilas sin tener q*UE* retirarlas del circuito.
como tendria  q*UE* proteger el pic para q*UE* al mandar la corriente por las pilas no me lo afecte??


----------



## alexus (Abr 26, 2010)

si puedes, usa el buscador, 

es el mismo principiio de funionamiento de los cargadores de las luces de emergencia.


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 26, 2010)

si.. estuve buscando algo pero no encontre mucho, creo q*UE* mi problema esta en mi busqueda, como puedo buscarlo?


----------



## gca (Abr 26, 2010)

Es facil , los terminales hembras que se usan para esto tienen como un "interruptor" que al enchufar el macho queda abierto, ahi tenes que poner el + de tu pila y la terminal de + del circuito. Al encufar el macho que seria el cargador abris el circuito y cargas las baterias.

Saludos


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 26, 2010)

algo asi estaba pensando, tendria q*UE* ser automatico p*POR*q*UE* la idea es q*UE* lo pueda usar otro y no se mande ninguna, estaba pensando, el interruptor puede ser un rele (q*UE* use el mismo voltage de la fuente q*UE* va a l circuito q*UE* alimenta el cargador)?  podria hacerce mediante otro interruptor mas electronico (transistor o algo asi)?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 26, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro TheFinger.

Te comento que sin el esquema de lo que tenés es más que difícil opinar sobre la solución. Por favor, subilo para ver cómo se conecta todo.

Saludos

Edit: El próximo mensaje escrito en estilo chat (con abreviaturas de esas que acá no van) se va a Moderación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2010)

Sin duda lo mejor es que postees el circuito *lllthefingerlll* y así ayudarte adecuadamente.

De todas maneras te doy unas ideas . . . para cargar tus baterías de 4,8 V vas a tener que entregarles 6 o quizás 7 Vdc, así que tu micro podría *NO* soportarlo.

Una solución sería ponerle un 7805 a la salida de la batería, en éste caso el regulador no regula nada (ya que no tiene los 3 volts necesarios por encima), sino que simplemente no dejará pasar mas de 5 volts, y así podés cargar tus baterías puestas , conectadas y hasta con el circuito funcionando.

Saludos.


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 26, 2010)

Este es el diagama del cargador






y este es el diagrama de mi circuito






se alimenta de 4 pilas de 1.2V


----------



## alexus (Abr 26, 2010)

un mosfet para un led??

el diagra, es un diagrama de bloques, faltan cosas asi.


----------



## gca (Abr 26, 2010)

Supongo que son para ahorrar el consumo, ya que los mosfet trabajan con tension en la base.
En cuanto a usar un 7805 es buena idea.

Saludos


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 26, 2010)

gracias por las respuestas, encontre este diagrama






esto funcionaria por mas que mis baterias solo sumen 4.8V?

igualmente no necesito que el circuito funcione cuando se esta cargando, por lo que solo estoy necesitando algo que me corte automaticamente la alimentacion del pic al enchufar el cargador para las pilas


----------



## gca (Abr 26, 2010)

Si solo tenes que adaptar los valores a tu voltaje. La parte amarilla es el cargador y la verde es lo que te mensionaba dosmetros.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2010)

Si , la salida *Vss* no la vas a utilizar, te conectás a *Vcc *, podrias utilizar 5 pilas y subirte hasta 6 Vdc así tendrías mayor margen.

Saludos !


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas!

una ultima duda, como puedo hacer un interruptor automatico, para que cuando enchufe la fuente para cargar las pilas desconecte una parte del circuito?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 26, 2010)

Buscá un Jack DC, que suelen venir con corte.
Cuando enchufás el macho, se corta el circuito original de alimentación y se reconecta al desenchufarlo. Encima son muy fáciles de conseguir y son baratos.

Saludos


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 26, 2010)

Buenisimo!.. el jack dc es lo que necesitaba por el momento


----------



## gca (Abr 27, 2010)

Eso era lo que te habia dicho en mi primera respuesta .

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2010)

Desconectalo si querés, lo del Jack con corte está buenísimo , pero con el 7805 ahora podés hasta tenerlo funcionando mientras carga .

Saludos !


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Abr 27, 2010)

Si!! justo en este proyecto me combiene se apague.. pero en otro me re sirve!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 27, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Eso era lo que te habia dicho en mi primera respuesta...


Gran verdad...

Saludos


----------

